# Flusskrebse helfen beim Bierbrauen!



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

Redaktionell

*Flusskrebse helfen beim Bierbrauen!​*
Flusskrebse sind jetzt nicht so das Anglerthema per se.

*ABER:*
Vielerorts gehören sie zum Fischereirecht und Angler dürfen sie fangen.

Wo erlaubt, sind sie auch tot ein guter Köder.

Und, davon ab -  aus meinem früheren Leben als Küchenmeister - sind Flusskrebse eine Delikatesse.

Und:
Welche Angler trinken nicht gerne Bier?

Grund genug also, euch auf das folgende Video aufmerksam zu machen.

Da wird nämlich erklärt, wie in einer tschechischen Brauerei Flusskrebse beim Bierbrauen helfen.

Ich wette, wäre das in Deutschland würde PETA bei der Ausbeutung der Krebse für menschliche Bedürfnisse schon wieder durchdrehen.




http://www.t-online.de/tv/webclips/id_82341454/flusskrebse-in-tschechischer-brauerei.html

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Flusskrebse helfen beim Bierbrauen!*

Proscht ....
:q:q:q


----------



## Jose (29. September 2017)

*AW: Flusskrebse helfen beim Bierbrauen!*

n teller flusskrebse, jede menge bier...

ideal :m


----------



## Lajos1 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Flusskrebse helfen beim Bierbrauen!*

Hallo,

da wird schon was dran sein, denn vom Bierbrauen verstehen die Tschechen schon was.

Prost

Lajos


----------



## Franky (29. September 2017)

*AW: Flusskrebse helfen beim Bierbrauen!*

Jepp... Aber erst seitdem ihnen ein Bayer das beigebracht hat... Und die habens bei den Einbeckern abgekupfert... :q


----------



## Lajos1 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Flusskrebse helfen beim Bierbrauen!*



Franky schrieb:


> Jepp... Aber erst seitdem ihnen ein Bayer das beigebracht hat... Und die habens bei den Einbeckern abgekupfert... :q



Hallo,

betrifft aber speziell das Pilsner, welches tatsächlich von einem bayerischen Braumeister entwickelt wurde.
Von den Einbeckern haben wir bestimmt nichts abgekupfert. Bei uns wurde schon Bier gebraut, da gabs Einbeck noch gar nicht .
Die größte Brauereidichte der Welt hat übrigens Oberfranken (ein Regierungsbezirk von Bayern).
Apropos Bier etc. bis zum Dreißigjährigen Krieg war Bayern zum überwiegenden Teil ein Weintrinkerland. Erst durch den Verfall vieler Weinberge infolge von Kriegswirren und Entvölkerung kam dann stärker das Bier auf. Hören die Bayern zwar nicht so gern, aber es stimmt.:q

Na denn Prost

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Flusskrebse helfen beim Bierbrauen!*

OFFTOPIC

.. und das ist gut so, dass sich das so entwickelt hat, denn von Wein bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen von Bier nicht ...

und hat schon einer von euch eine Maß Wein auf dem Oktoberfest gestemmt? ... übel ... übel ... wenn das so gekommen wäre ...

zudem: Waller in Dunkelbiersoße ist schon was besonderes

OFFTOPIC aus


----------



## Franz_16 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Flusskrebse helfen beim Bierbrauen!*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da wird schon was dran sein, denn vom Bierbrauen verstehen die Tschechen schon was.
> 
> ...



Definitiv, vor allem im Bereich der dunklen Biere kann man da echte Schätze ausgraben.  

Davon ab, die Geschichte mit den Tieren als Bioindikatoren für die Wasserqualität hat ebenfalls schon etwas Tradition. 

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern mal irgendwo gehört zu haben, dass die alten Römer bei der Wasserversorgung schon Forellen im Aquädukt schiwmmen haben lassen um sich vor Wasservergiftungen zu schützen bzw. schnell drauf reagieren zu können.


----------

